# Directv TIVO Replace Harddrive



## frustrated345 (Nov 16, 2006)

I have Directv and have two Directv TIVO units. After using these for 2-3 years they began moving very slowly. I was told from Directv that the harddrives were crashing. They sent me their DVR which is nothing close to TIVO. So I am wondering if I can get a replacement kit from weaknees and replace the harddrive. First, do you think the harddrive was the problem, second would this be an easy fix for a novice to complete. My wife and I really want our TIVO back! Thanks in advance for any guidance or support.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It could be the HDD. Replacing it is pretty easy.


----------



## Krosis (May 10, 2004)

It sounds like you're not using the Tivo unit anymore so try to do a "clear and delete everything" from the setup menu. See if that brings it back to normal working order.


----------



## frustrated345 (Nov 16, 2006)

What is a HDD and where do I buy one? Is this the replacement kit? Thanks.


----------



## Krosis (May 10, 2004)

HDD stands for *H*ard *D*isk *D*rive.

Here is a link for the PTV upgrade site that sells kits.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Krosis said:


> HDD stands for *H*ard *D*isk *D*rive.
> 
> Here is a link for the PTVupgrade site that sells kits.


Thx for the link -- we'd prefer if your purchased directly from the TiVo Community Store as the proprietors also own/sponsor these forums. Note the banner ads at the top of the forum, and the fact that they tend to run quite a few coupon specials, as well.

Thx!


----------

